# Faster grow



## LouisianaGrowNoob (Jul 10, 2006)

What grows faster?, Female or Male


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2006)

No telling until you see sex. I;ve had it go both ways, only one way to tell sex. thats waiting for pre-flowers or switching the photo-period to tell sex.


----------



## LouisianaGrowNoob (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, also, It just rained at my biggest plant which seems to have a skinny stem is dropping alot. I propped it up with some top soil, is there anything I can do to make it stronger?


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 13, 2006)

Plenty of love and attention.  Try singing to it...  For outdoor grows one must remember that weed is a weed.  It will grow just fine on its own with water soil and sun.  By the way males are useless unless your breeding, so you should be hoping for a female.  GOod lUcK!


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 13, 2006)

Males usually grow faster.  If you have plants of the same strain & age, the taller ones will be mostly male.

-Marijuana IS NOT a weed.  The definition of a weed is something people haven't found a use for (yet).
Also, what may be a weed (like dandelions) to one person is flavoring to another.


----------



## Bobber (Jul 30, 2006)

My plants are very tall its about 3 meters long.But not very leafy.What can I do     that they would be more leafy or its not nessesary?Its ok?


----------



## greenear (Aug 14, 2006)

What kinda ferts are you feeding?


----------

